# Kiger Mustang



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont know if you guys have heard of this breed but the breed was found With all the horses looking the same...There all Dun. There SO pretty!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

i've heard of the breed before i've just never seen on in really life heh...beautiful horseys though. :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I decided that you guys may have never seen one, so here is a picture....


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd never heard of a Kiger Mustang, where can you find them? Are they wild like other Mustangs??


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to post only a Small part of the history and characteristics of the breed, you can find the rest of this on http://www.highdesertkigers.com/Kigerhistory.html 

A Little Bit of history, Many people thought that the Wild Spanish Mustangs had all been crossbred and extinct as a whole until someone came across a remote area in oregon...

The American Mustang herds of the 1930â€™s were vastly different from the pure Iberian
horse introduced by Columbus, the horses that served the early Spanish explorers, the
American Plains Indian and the Cowboy for four hundred years. Most horse enthusiasts
thought the vast herds of pure Spanish Mustangs had become extinct. Imagine the delight
of the BLM wildhorse specialists when in 1977 in a remote area of South Eastern Oregon
they noticed a group of twenty-seven horses that carried the color, confirmation and
primitive markings of the Spanish Mustang. All the horses in the herd were some shade of
Dun ranging from buckskin to claybank and Grullo. All had the dorsal stripes and zebra
stripping on their legs and the classic barb head. For four hundred years these horses had
apparently inhabited the remote and rugged desert of southeastern Oregon undetected and
unchanged. They had been culled by nature, the most critical judge of all, fired in the
crucible of war and molded by the necessity of survival. The BLM immediately began to
take steps toprotect this national treasure. This herd of twenty-seven horses were
gathered and held in the Burns district facility until a suitable area was found to release
them. To prevent losing all the horses to a natural catastrophe, two Herd Management
Areas were established in a remote area of southeastern Oregon. Twenty were let loose in
the Kiger Herd Management area and the remaining seven were released in the Riddle
Mountain HMA. Today, the BLM protects and manages these unique horses (The Kiger
Mustang) to maintain a pure gene pool.

Since the discovery of these special horses, blood tests done at the University of Kentucky
have found genetic markers intact and clearly tying the Kiger to the Spanish horses ridden
by early Spanish Explorers (the Andalusian, Sorraia). The Kiger is very intelligent, and
learns extremely fast. It is noted for its stamina and toughness. The Kiger matures slowly
and has a long and useful life-span. Broodmares continue to produce well into their mid
and late twenties. They are easy keepers, thriving on grass alone even under working
conditions. The disposition of the Kiger displays a unique combination of hot blooded
Spanish temperament combined with a gentle, calm willingness to please. Stallions are
well mannered and easily managed.

For two thousand years equestrians have considered the horses of the Iberian Peninsula
the ideal horse. The Greeks used the Iberian horse as a model for Pegasus; the Romans
ruled the known world from the back of Iberian stallions. Spain conquered the vast
empires of the New World riding the worldâ€™s greatest war-horse. Bred to handle the agile
bulls of Spain, they were a tailor-made buffalo horse and war pony for the American
Indian, and for the American cowboy more than a match for the wiley longhorn. Centuries
ago, the conquistadors sailed to the New World with horses. Since this rugged steed set
foot on the rocky soil of America, it has remained a legend so intertwined with the
conquest of a nation that it has become history in the flesh.

For todayâ€™s equestrian or horse lover who is looking for stunning equine beauty, the most
noble of companions, a mount combining spirit with gentleness; and for the sportsperson
who wants a partner who is a fast learner with supreme athletic ability, there is no better
choice than the Kiger Mustang, the embodiment of an American Legend. 

Thankyou to http://www.highdesertkigers.com/Kigerhistory.html


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I find this (and the friesians) The most interesting history of a breed yet. I love to read history of all horses, Alot are very unique and Interesting..Different History for all breeds.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats so cool! Thanks for posting that! and they're really beautiful, I wish I had one....  

PS- Rose, don't be jealous!!! I wuv you!! :wink:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Another interesting fact...

The horse that Spirit: Stallion Of The Cimmaron is based off of is A Kiger Mustang....


----------



## shadowsgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

That is interesting! So, why is his herd not the same color?


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

There is a breeder in here in GA that breeds Kigers, her stud is a beautiful silver color. The majority of them are dun but not all of them....


----------



## nrly (Mar 6, 2007)

yes i have heard of Kigers and I own one and they are awsome, we are training my little girl for trail riding, and for my granddaughter to ride.


----------



## Indycolts1786 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, duns are beautiful horses


----------



## nrly (Mar 6, 2007)

my kiger is a red line back dun which is what most are she has a tri colored mane and tail, and she is so smart, and very loving, when we got her she was never touched by human hands, she was captive raised, but they did not work with them or anything, and I will have her 1 year on the 20th of this month, and she has come a long way. These horses are so versital, loving and very giving, and once they trust you they will do anything for you... i have had QT, i own a regestered paint, a BLM mustang,a qt.tb cross, and she has my heart.  we are very pleased with this breed,and i wish everyone could own one and experence what I have with her.
nola


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

THEY ARE PRETTY HORSES. LOVE THE DUN AND BUCKSKIN COLOR


----------



## nrly (Mar 6, 2007)

THERE IS ALLOT MORE TO THIS BREED THEN COLOR,opps sorry about the caps. I ca not express enough to everyone that this breed as so awsome.


----------



## vanessa101 (Apr 26, 2007)

ACKK!! I've always wanted one  they are soooo gorgeous


----------



## bman (May 7, 2007)

*Kigers at auction*

Was at a horse auction bout three years ago in OR. Kiger was the featured breed and there was maybe 15-20 Kigers from one breeder there. Those horses have awsome color and an 80's rock star mane but after that its a tough sell. Amongst all the hoopla about these Steens Mtn. Kiges they started the bidding on the select ponys and the price just went down,down, down with no takers. Finaly the owner sends a string of about a dozen into the shute and the auctioneer starts again...nothin, in exasperation and seeing he's built a white elephant he asks if anyone would like to select a horse out of the string for like $600 please raise their card...nothin. The poor guy gets down to $100-$200 before he gets action.
When you see these horses against the other breeds they look strange, sorry Kiger lovers. Having never seen Kigers before that my first impression was "what the heck is that thing?" Huge head, long stretched out body, thick short legs,my impressions were not alone that day.


----------



## hellohorsey (May 9, 2007)

I have heard of the breed but I have only seen a cartoon horse 
in the breed but I thought he was beautiful straight away. :!:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

have you seen the movie "spirt: stallion of the cimaron" 
*spelling?* that movie was inspired by the kinger mustang and i just love the breed and the movie!!!


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah, if my memory is correct, i do believe that they had a kiger at one of the Breyer Fests a few years back.... They are goregeous though!!  
~Bryanna~


----------

